# Teaching in Italy



## spodski (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,
I am a new member. I joined as I am considering moving to Italy. I am a qualified teacher and would appreciate some info on teaching posts. Are there opportunities available? Do you have to be able to speak italian? Is it necessary to be TEFL trained? 
Also what is cost of living like compared to UK? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Leoncino81 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello Spodski,
for the little I know, there are many private schools in Italy where many motherlanguage teachers work for, I know I'm not telling you much by this but I guess you should check the internet for these schools and contact them somehow, I know schools as Trinity, Boston extended, englishtown.... are always working with mother language teachers.
Any other information to know what kind of certificates you need to teach here you may need to ask the schools themselves. About the cost of living, I'm pretty positive in Italy is much cheaper than in the UK but my best advice for you is... the Southest in Italy you go, cheaper is the cost of living! Good luck!!! Ciao!!!


----------

